# oil worning(yelow) or (red)



## virgil.podariu (9 mo ago)

oil worning(yelow) or (red). Level is OK. I stop the car, put out the the dipstick for 10sec, put it back, and the car work ok for a week. then again the same problem appear. And i do the same procedure to go ok. It is a common problem? Thx.


----------

